# What is going on with gunmetal or Black Titanium



## RobS

Sorry was not sure where to put this.

Does anyone know why the prices for gunmetal or Black Titanium hardware are skyrocketing?

Its a bit nuts for a rollerball.  The last price jump puts chrome at $14 and black titanium at $22

In Jan 2020 it was $14.50 for black titanium.


----------



## magpens

I have not bought for a while. . Was not aware of this.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## duderubble

And it depends on the kit. For a humble trimline/streamline there's very little price difference.


----------



## RobS

I'm more curious what is triggering the significant uptake.


----------



## FGarbrecht

Probably import tariffs.


----------



## TonyL

Maybe a typo?

60% of my finishes are gun metal (not ti). I just bought some psi and dayacom gm kits, two weeks ago through Friday, there was no price change. Maybe from older inventory?


----------



## RobS

It is from Craft Supplies USA, I was trying to stay neutral and not mention the vendor directly, but here it is.

1) https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/2/6909/artisan-Jr.-Gentlemens-Rollerball-Pen-Kit
2) https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/...r-Pen-Kit?term=long+clicker&term=long clicker


----------



## Darrin

It’s a vendor thing. Shop elsewhere. I only say this because I price between 6-7 people weekly and only noticed one had a jump in price.


----------

